# ECS Tuning shipping charges



## CulinaryChemist (Aug 9, 2012)

So I've been stalking these forums for a couple years now and since I just got my MK4 Jetta not to long ago I've been looking to upgrade some parts. I've never ordered from ECS and seen some good things about them here. I was going to start buying some parts from them but the shipping cost is ridculous! My exact order was - two fenders/ two fender liners/ a hood pull release rod/ and the fender kit which is just some screws for a grand (sub) total of $232.32. Shipping cost? $215.88!!  FOR GROUND! The doesn't sit very well with me and I doubt I'm going to order anything from them if shipping is going to cost 97% of my order. Just seeing what kind of experience you guys had with them.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

CulinaryChemist said:


> .....two fenders/...


Dude, fenders are big items and not light. You wanted free?


----------



## Brandon_Schulze (Nov 12, 2011)

Shipping with ECS is extremely expensive. I always print out ECS's price and go to the Stealership. They come pretty darn close to matching it and I dont have to pay shipping!

Problem Solved :thumbup:


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

This topic has been beaten to death. You realize the size of the product your`e ordering and what UPS charges for shipping these boxes? Bet ya didn`t think of that. You all bitch and moan about shipping costs, but i have yet to deal with another company that boxes their product so well, has great customer service, and will help you with questions about all the products they carry. Yes, their shipping may be a tad high. But when I order form them, I am sure to pick up extra stuff that I know I will need in the future. End thread/ :banghead:


----------



## CulinaryChemist (Aug 9, 2012)

SickTRed08FSI said:


> This topic has been beaten to death. You realize the size of the product your`e ordering and what UPS charges for shipping these boxes? Bet ya didn`t think of that. You all bitch and moan about shipping costs, but i have yet to deal with another company that boxes their product so well, has great customer service, and will help you with questions about all the products they carry. Yes, their shipping may be a tad high. But when I order form them, I am sure to pick up extra stuff that I know I will need in the future. End thread/ :banghead:


UPS website - shipping from zip code 44281 where ECS is located to me 11427 with a weight of 60lbs (highly unlikely with what I ordered) $93.29. A 25 lbs package - $21.96 both ups ground. I could understand something large or oddly shaped but really, that's crap. I've gotten 5 rims shipped ups ground for $70.


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

SickTRed08FSI said:


> This topic has been beaten to death. You realize the size of the product your`e ordering and what UPS charges for shipping these boxes? Bet ya didn`t think of that. You all bitch and moan about shipping costs, but i have yet to deal with another company that boxes their product so well, has great customer service, and will help you with questions about all the products they carry. Yes, their shipping may be a tad high. But when I order form them, I am sure to pick up extra stuff that I know I will need in the future. End thread/ :banghead:


:thumbup::thumbup: same here.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

CulinaryChemist said:


> UPS website - shipping from zip code 44281 where ECS is located to me 11427 with a weight of 60lbs (highly unlikely with what I ordered) $93.29. A 25 lbs package - $21.96 both ups ground. I could understand something large or oddly shaped but really, that's crap. I've gotten 5 rims shipped ups ground for $70.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

CulinaryChemist said:


> UPS website - shipping from zip code 44281 where ECS is located to me 11427 with a weight of 60lbs (highly unlikely with what I ordered) $93.29. A 25 lbs package - $21.96 both ups ground. I could understand something large or oddly shaped but really, that's crap. I've gotten 5 rims shipped ups ground for $70.


How light were those wheels? The point is that you are complaining over something that will not change. Bix dimension also has something to do with the cost. Oh....did you think about packing materials? Nah........ If you had an issue with their cost, you should have contacted them directly, not cry like a little girl on a forum. Youre logic is invalid. Please jump off a super high bridge......


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

CulinaryChemist said:


> UPS website - shipping from zip code 44281 where ECS is located to me 11427 with a weight of 60lbs (highly unlikely with what I ordered) $93.29. A 25 lbs package - $21.96 both ups ground. I could understand something large or oddly shaped but really, that's crap. I've gotten 5 rims shipped ups ground for $70.


One thing to consider is the size of the packages. UPS has a maximum size for boxes shipped at the normal rate. Once you exceed the size limitation, the shipping cost increases exponentially. The boxes take up too much space in their delivery vans. The weight may be irrelevant.

In your case, fenders and fender liners are large items. If the fenders are packed individually, this starts to get very expensive. Ask any body shop about how much it costs to ship large parts.

:beer:


----------



## CulinaryChemist (Aug 9, 2012)

SickTRed08FSI said:


> Please jump off a super high bridge......


^This but reverse it and apply it to yourself. If you read the post I asked to hear about the experiences the mature people on this forum had, not to hear Ur fan boy dribble. I'm not saying there a bad company, I just find it odd that shipping is $15 less then the entire total. If its a matter of handling fees or packaging or w.e fine but usually when I see a charge for shipping.... I assume its just that, shipping. 
Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

CulinaryChemist said:


> ^This but reverse it and apply it to yourself. If you read the post I asked to hear about the experiences the mature people on this forum had, not to hear Ur fan boy dribble. I'm not saying there a bad company, I just find it odd that shipping is $15 less then the entire total. If its a matter of handling fees or packaging or w.e fine but usually when I see a charge for shipping.... I assume its just that, shipping.
> Go troll somewhere else.



Fan boy dribble? Negative. I`m just tired of people who question and complain about good companies openly without knowing the full story. I`d go to bat for many other companies. Define shipping & handling......Normally means shipping cost as well as packaging.


----------



## CulinaryChemist (Aug 9, 2012)

SickTRed08FSI said:


> Fan boy dribble? Negative. I`m just tired of people who question and complain about good companies openly without knowing the full story. I`d go to bat for many other companies. Define shipping & handling......Normally means shipping cost as well as packaging.


Your right a forum is no place to ask questions and have a discussion. You won, you saved the internet. Good thing you stepped in kid.


Anyways from what I gather the pros out weight the cons then? I don't mind paying for quality I just want to make sure I'm not getting ripped off.


----------



## CulinaryChemist (Aug 9, 2012)

Actually the Fender that cost $193.05 has a shipping cost of $17.29 while the fender that cost $45.61 has a shipping cost of $98.46? I think I have my answer - Rip off


----------



## sic_null (Jun 22, 2012)

Why don't you CALL THEM and let them know whats going on. I guarantee they either give you a good explanation or work with you.

why don't you try that first before going on the forums and bashing a completely legitimate company with a GREAT track record.....Guess that makes too much sense???


----------



## CulinaryChemist (Aug 9, 2012)

sic_null said:


> Why don't you CALL THEM and let them know whats going on. I guarantee they either give you a good explanation or work with you.
> 
> why don't you try that first before going on the forums and bashing a completely legitimate company with a GREAT track record.....Guess that makes too much sense???


that was the first thing I did, I got a "thats what it is" response.


----------



## das auto 96 (Jan 24, 2010)

Just don't order fender liners and pick them up at a junkyard. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

If you feel our site or shipping has an error please feel free to contact me or email us, I would be glad to look double check for you!

We try to be competitive with our shipping rate - Most of our ECS brand product will have free shipping along with other parts/kits on the site. Weight has a good factor into shipping but also don't forget about the dimensions of the box that the part needs to be shipped in - bigger the box more space to take up in the USP truck, will result in more money to ship that part. Pricing on fuel is what is hurting everyone not just us, that is the best on shipping right now. We insure that the part will get you as dated supplied in our tracking that goes out with ever order! 

Andy


----------



## Pass18t (Oct 18, 2003)

CulinaryChemist said:


> Actually the Fender that cost $193.05 has a shipping cost of $17.29 while the fender that cost $45.61 has a shipping cost of $98.46? I think I have my answer - Rip off


Why were you buying the right fender OEM and the left fender OE aftermarket? They have both sides in OE aftermarket. Do that and save yourself some $$$.


----------



## CulinaryChemist (Aug 9, 2012)

ECS Tuning said:


> If you feel our site or shipping has an error please feel free to contact me or email us, I would be glad to look double check for you!
> 
> We try to be competitive with our shipping rate - Most of our ECS brand product will have free shipping along with other parts/kits on the site. Weight has a good factor into shipping but also don't forget about the dimensions of the box that the part needs to be shipped in - bigger the box more space to take up in the USP truck, will result in more money to ship that part. Pricing on fuel is what is hurting everyone not just us, that is the best on shipping right now. We insure that the part will get you as dated supplied in our tracking that goes out with ever order!
> 
> Andy


Appreciate the response and I am going to place a order today as I did get a proper shipping quote. Thanks all!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

CulinaryChemist said:


> Appreciate the response and I am going to place a order today as I did get a proper shipping quote. Thanks all!


Anytime, please let me know if you need anything else! :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

CulinaryChemist said:


> ^This but reverse it and apply it to yourself.


You want them to jump to the top of a super high bridge? Leap tall buildings in a single bound?


----------



## vwtechr32 (Apr 9, 2006)

Yes the ECS shipping debate/issues continue :thumbup: And yes ECS seems to hard a harder time understanding that they have this issue more so over most others. Could quite possibly be the zone they are in, who knows. I do know there shipping calculator/calculating is screwy and calculates per part not the overall package, so the more parts the more shipping even if it is valve caps, service stickers and and a pen, you will not see it come up as a minimum UPS charge of $8-12. And thats not to get into there ships in 1-3 days :banghead: Read we have to order that from the dealer you will be paying for that shipping to and we have no idea when we will get it. 

But if you want the absolutely best price on OE parts go to parts.com (http://www.parts.com/) 99.9% of there parts are 30-50% of ECS. They are a VW dealer Maroon VW in Delray FL. They ship FedEx and honestly was not a big fan of FedEx (my area did have great FedEx coverage) but that's changed and find them, receiving wise to be quicker than UPS now. 

Example of some parts: 

OE fender (nothing fits like and OE fender) 
ecs $193 
parts $137 

OE liner 
ecs $46 
parts $27 

OE hood pull 
ecs $11 
parts $6 

Ran those parts (X2 for the fender and liners) and the order total from ECS $525 from parts $381 ($49 was shipping) And that's a dealer guys and ECS Andy :wave: :thumbup: shipping 4 large items to a residence


----------



## Pass18t (Oct 18, 2003)

vwtechr32 said:


> But if you want the absolutely best price on OE parts go to parts.com (http://www.parts.com/) 99.9% of there parts are 30-50% of ECS. They are a VW dealer Maroon VW in Delray FL. They ship FedEx and honestly was not a big fan of FedEx (my area did have great FedEx coverage) but that's changed and find them, receiving wise to be quicker than UPS now.
> 
> Example of some parts:
> 
> ...


 The parts prices from parts.com look good, but that shipping cost would never hold up. 

Disclaimer on parts.com site. 

"Packages up to 12" x 24" under 25 lbs.For parts over 25lbs, please select the shipping option 'Freight / Large Item Shipping - Will Quote'. 

Delivery time: 
1-5 business days AFTER the shipment leaves our warehouse. 

*Tax may be added before you order is shipped depending on your location. IMPORTANT: If you are ordering parts for multiple vehicles please read our shipping terms and conditions policies page further. 

SHIPPING COSTS ARE ESTIMATES!" 

Clearly the fenders are larger than 12"x24" and would likely end up truck freight shipping.


----------



## vwtechr32 (Apr 9, 2006)

I have *never* been up charged for shipping, taxes only apply to FL orders (but that should be a given?), shipping time meh on the large items yeah it may take a bit longer but that would be for any other supplier as well, I've never waited more than 5 business days for an order though. 

It's just crazy you direct someone to a good OE (dealer no less) supplier and people try to knock them left and right w/ no prior business w/ the co. :screwy:


----------



## Pass18t (Oct 18, 2003)

vwtechr32 said:


> It's just crazy you direct someone to a good OE (dealer no less) supplier and people try to knock them left and right w/ no prior business w/ the co. :screwy:


 You posted a sample order from them with multiple oversize parts and claimed the shipping charge would be $49. I'm not knocking them, I'm knocking your example. You never had that sample order shipped, did you? They may be the best vendor of OEM parts on the entire internet, but there's no way in hell they can ship that sample order for $43 without losing $$$ and that's not a good thing for a vendor, that's why they put the disclaimer in. When they're selling parts at dealer cost plus 15%, there's hardly any room for error on the shipping. BTW, I have done business with both companies and both have adjusted my shipping charges on orders. ECS has gone down, parts.com (VW) has gone up.


----------



## CulinaryChemist (Aug 9, 2012)

2 things, first I ordered a OEM Bumper from a parts dealership, got free shipping and told it would be "freight shipping"; it came via fed ex in 3 business days. 

Second I ordered pretty much the entire front end of my Car all on 8/30 (bumper, left/right fender and liners, grille, emblem, fender marker and bumper markers)


----------

